

California Thinks Your Time is Worthless - acheron
http://www.cato.org/blog/california-thinks-time-worthless

======
al2o3cr
Shorter Cato: "CA thinks your time is worthless. As libertarians, we think its
value should be decided on the open market, where it is currently valued at...
zero."

Seriously. Managing the effects on existing residents of traffic congestion
caused by new development is a CLASSIC example of a situation where the free
market utterly falls down.

You'll note a conspicuous absence of any actual _solutions_ suggested in the
piece. Cato could have shortened the whole article to "California is run by
commies!! BLEEECH!!"

